
V0.10 of Gleam, a statically typed language for the Erlang VM, is out - eterps
https://lpil.uk/blog/gleam-v0.10-released/
======
vasilakisfil
Nice, I really hope the project continues to develop. If we can combine
functional programming patterns with the power of static typing on top of OTP,
that would be a paradise to work on.

